
Flash for Android dies tomorrow, long live the 'full web experience' - bpierre
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/14/3241727/flash-for-android-dies
======
lmm
You will pry the flash plugin on my transformer from my cold dead hands. (At
least until the websites I use move away from it, which hasn't happened yet)

